# Dungeons and Dragons in N Charleston SC



## missinguseattle (Oct 20, 2017)

??!?!???
Hell, I'll even DM!


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 23, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> Hell, I'll even DM!


No way I call DM. If I wasn't a paranoid dude I'd probably hit you up.
Are you running BX or Advanced? And if so what edition?


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 23, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> No way I call DM. If I wasn't a paranoid dude I'd probably hit you up.
> Are you running BX or Advanced? And if so what edition?


Not sure what BX means, I havent played ADnD since I was in my late teens. Normally I run Pathfinder (I'm a fan of the 3.x rulesset and PF provides all the rules on their prd site).


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 24, 2017)

BX is old school rules from early - mid 80s. Very bare bones. Before the advanced change over. Very fast gameplay. A few months ago I ran some 4th and 5th edition kids through a very large classic game module and they enjoyed it. In one session.
3.5 and PF are great rulesets. God knows I have more money in 3.5 books then I do in grow equipment. Kinda steered away from that a while back and went back to 2nd ED Advanced. I've had 3.5 encounters run 30+ minutes with 5-6 players just going through initiative, turns, rolls, math, and then results.
2nd ED is lot more old school. PCs are very mortal. 3rd ED you play like Skyrim. 2nd and below you play like Dark Souls.
There isn't counter prestige classes to everything in the books. Runs fast and really streamlined game play. It's gone back to being my baby I'd say. I've spent more time breaking weed up on my 3rd ed books than I have actually using them lately.
I've also ran pretty much everything under the VTM and Whitewolf lines.
Dropped Shadowrun in the late 90s. Too niche to find a decent core playerbase.


----------



## El Viajero (Oct 24, 2017)

I used to love D&D. Then it was "Star Wars" with the West End Games system (D6 is what it is commonly called). D&D takes me back to the good old days. I've heard the new version is like playing World of Warcraft as an RPG.


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 25, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> BX is old school rules from early - mid 80s. Very bare bones. Before the advanced change over. Very fast gameplay. A few months ago I ran some 4th and 5th edition kids through a very large classic game module and they enjoyed it. In one session.
> 3.5 and PF are great rulesets. God knows I have more money in 3.5 books then I do in grow equipment. Kinda steered away from that a while back and went back to 2nd ED Advanced. I've had 3.5 encounters run 30+ minutes with 5-6 players just going through initiative, turns, rolls, math, and then results.
> 2nd ED is lot more old school. PCs are very mortal. 3rd ED you play like Skyrim. 2nd and below you play like Dark Souls.
> There isn't counter prestige classes to everything in the books. Runs fast and really streamlined game play. It's gone back to being my baby I'd say. I've spent more time breaking weed up on my 3rd ed books than I have actually using them lately.
> ...


ah gotchya, the BX you mention are the boxed sets right? red, green, blue, black, gold =) yeah. if so, I played those back when i was in my younger teens, and like you progressed from there to adnd (first ed) and beyond. Man...would be awesome to play a 2nd ed game again, more imagination for character concept/combat vs the current system of powers/abilities that are getting kinda close to WoW. If you ever need another player, let me know (not sure how here, I just got access to the "like" button, lol


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 25, 2017)

El Viajero said:


> I used to love D&D. Then it was "Star Wars" with the West End Games system (D6 is what it is commonly called). D&D takes me back to the good old days. I've heard the new version is like playing World of Warcraft as an RPG.


yeah, 5th not so much, but the system is still prevalent. In 4th the damn thing turned into a "card game" i trump you with this power/ability DM! I mean in a way it was cool, especially playing a "controller" type character and just obliterating any chance the DM has to thwart the party by making it hard for him to move pieces on the board and allowing the group full control of the situation.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 25, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> ah gotchya, the BX you mention are the boxed sets right? red, green, blue, black, gold =) yeah.


Yeah the one's Moldvay started. Then Monte Cook worked on. Basic, Expert and so on.
They all more or less got compiled together in the "Rules Cyclopedia". There's PDFs all over the net for it. It's worth looking at just to see the progression of the systems. I still own the old boxes.


missinguseattle said:


> Man...would be awesome to play a 2nd ed game again,


They actually reprinted and reboxed the 2nd Ed rule sets fairly recently. You can find the hardbacks in gaming shops and Barnes and Noble still stocks them.
They're sturdy as can be hardbacks with the tough high gloss paper. Standard for D&D. They switched to holographic covers for them all. There's a pretty hefty price tag on them. Well worth it if you're a collector though. 
But the old black books can be found on Amazon and Ebay for extremely cheap. I've seen them go for 5 bucks a pop in the last year.


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 27, 2017)

Ill have to check out the Green Dragon up the road a bit. I'm sure they have em there


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 30, 2017)

El Viajero said:


> I've heard the new version is like playing World of Warcraft as an RPG.


Imo 5th edition actually kinda took it down a notch as far as the whole World of Warcraft thing. In some aspects anyways. They more or less trimmed the fat on a load of statistics (made them optional) and knocked it back to more simple and streamline play. It runs very fast as compared to 3.0 and 3.5. I wouldn't touch 4 so I can't really comment. Although the system for 4 works well as a standalone war game.
But a new player can learn 5th Ed in 2 games tops with no experience whatsoever.

Since WoW was mentioned Blizzard and I think White Wolf collaborated on a tabletop version that was published around a decade ago. An old buddy of mine invested into it and I played a few games. It was fun for what it is.
The Everquest tabletop is actually pretty decent as well too. Had over a dozen sessions of that before everything was said and done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Imo 5th edition actually kinda took it down a notch as far as the whole World of Warcraft thing. In some aspects anyways. They more or less trimmed the fat on a load of statistics (made them optional) and knocked it back to more simple and streamline play. It runs very fast as compared to 3.0 and 3.5. I wouldn't touch 4 so I can't really comment. Although the system for 4 works well as a standalone war game.
> But a new player can learn 5th Ed in 2 games tops with no experience whatsoever.
> 
> Since WoW was mentioned Blizzard and I think White Wolf collaborated on a tabletop version that was published around a decade ago. An old buddy of mine invested into it and I played a few games. It was fun for what it is.
> The Everquest tabletop is actually pretty decent as well too. Had over a dozen sessions of that before everything was said and done.


lol, the trump lover is a virgin boi.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, the trump lover is a virgin boi.


And just how on earth did you come up with either of those theories?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> And just how on earth did you come up with either of those theories?


oh, so you defend nazis and you're not a trumptard?

right.

sorry to hear about your virginity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

i take it all back. just checked, i have you confused with someone else.

my bad.


----------



## missinguseattle (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i take it all back. just checked, i have you confused with someone else.
> 
> my bad.


whats even more fucked up is, you trolled a thread discussing Dungeons and Dragons cause while you may not want to admit it, you're the facist, but i digress....

yeah Monkey is correct, 5th ed did trim a lot of the fat off that came from the 4th ed rules. To me its just a dumbed down version of 3.x


----------

